# Website Designing



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

what are you capable of doing? im looking to speak with someone who has excellent html coding experience. not looking for anything too fancy looking, but it would have to have some fairly sophisticated search, and filter features, as well as a way to target your search within an area code.

drop me a line if you think you are capable.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

So, we would have to get your permission first?


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

fshfanatic said:


> So, we would have to get your permission first?


:hihi: I was thinking the same thing...lol


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Haha I worded that wrong. I meant if anybody is interested and needs to hire a web designer i'm willing to help.

 hope that sounds better!


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Just busting your chops. I knew what you *meant*. Got any links to your work? I have been do web design for close to 10 yrs including Database, PHP, DHTML, etc.


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

Web design ftw!


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

geuss it would cost money wouldn't it?


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

> So, we would have to get your permission first?


LMAO! Thanks.


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

if you are a webdesigner, please pm me. I need some estimates.

Thnx


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

PM's sent. 

Here are some of my work.
www.miapg.com
www.projectaquarium.com (Banner)
www.royaleestate.com
www.zawackilaw.com
www.qualityangels.com
www.mrrsdrivingschool.com


----------

